# Black tea



## rjrox (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello Forum,
I just want what all of you thiink about Black tea as remedy for SA. It is said that Black tea increases cognitive ability and thinking process.. There is also some other claim which says black tea worsens anxiety disorders...donno which one to believe


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Try it and report back. I drink many cups of this everyday. Can't support one side vs the other.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

For me, drinking tea at all makes me feel more settled. I don't feel dramatically different after drinking black tea though. I just feel like..."ahhhh." That's it. But I of course drink a variety of teas so I haven't focused exclusively on black tea enough to really say it makes a difference. I mostly drink green teas.


----------



## Mouse (Jun 2, 2006)

I've read from several sources that Earl Grey tea helps with depression and anxiety... I've tried it, but I think I'm too far gone for it to have had an effect on me.


----------



## roses6 (Sep 6, 2011)

I love black tea and have several cups a day. I don't know if it has any affect on SA though. Definitely makes me feel better though!


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't know. I never noticed a difference with it.


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

Earl grey has oil of bergamot, which has uplifting and antidepressant effects.. it really does too.

Not recommending caffeine, though.

I mean, im not sure caffeine is good I meant to say.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

I love black tea and drink it all the time. Does jack all. My bet is it makes it worse.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

rjrox said:


> Hello Forum,It is said that Black tea increases cognitive ability and thinking process.


 And it does (green tea does too). But there's a catch. The effect is temporary. It's like when you're drunk or high you feel good until it wears off (Except you don't really get a hangover or anything with tea). Tea does heighten your mental ability but I'm not sure if you actually gain anything after it wears off.



> There is also some other claim which says black tea worsens anxiety disorders...donno which one to believe


 Not really. I had anxiety way before I ever started drinking tea. I think it's probably actually less now than it used to be. Or would be if things that are beyond my control didn't constantly stress me out.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

sas2012solar said:


> Earl grey has oil of bergamot, which has uplifting and antidepressant effects.. it really does too.
> 
> Not recommending caffeine, though.
> 
> I mean, im not sure caffeine is good I meant to say.


 The caffeine in tea works differently than it does in other caffeinated beverages. It works together with the theanine (Which has effects on mood and cognition). Synergy


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

PickleNose said:


> The effect is temporary. It's like when you're drunk or high you feel good until it wears off (Except you don't really get a hangover or anything with tea). Tea does heighten your mental ability but I'm not sure if you actually gain anything after it wears off.


and people will get demotivated by that if they don't genuinely enjoy tea, and it'd be a hassle to make sure you drink tea in the morning before heading off to work or school. With that said,

check out this guy's post, he seems to know what he's talking about http://www.longecity.org/forum/topi...ats-claw-more/page__view__findpost__p__487887 Now of course it's up to to you folks if you want to tether off those terms and google to substantiate your own opinions.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

lazy said:


> and people will get demotivated by that if they don't genuinely enjoy tea, and it'd be a hassle to make sure you drink tea in the morning before heading off to work or school.


 Well, obviously if you don't like tea, that's a problem. And yes. It takes a little time to make and drink a couple of cups of it. I guess it works well for me because I love the stuff. I didn't always like tea though. It wasn't a stormy journey. I just started trying different kinds one day and found that it really gave me a boost that soda or coffee didn't.

Presumably, you should be able to get close to the same effects by grabbing a bottled iced tea from a convenience mart. Easy and cheap. Not quite as effective as taking a couple of hours and drinking a pot of tea you made yourself but it's probably better than nothing.

Depending on where you live, you might be able to grab one of these at the gas station. They taste awful but there's not much in a can and you can drink it fast. They don't taste any worse than that Red Bull stuff.


----------

